# Joe Biden POTUS



## Brigham

I din't know how Biden comes across in the US. In my world all the MSM are showing him to be away with the fairies. I feel he can't be as bad as he is portrayed, or he would be kicked out. These posts are very vehement about Trump, what are the thoughts about Biden?


----------



## Johnny b

Brigham said:


> I din't know how Biden comes across in the US. In my world all the MSM are showing him to be away with the fairies. I feel he can't be as bad as he is portrayed, or he would be kicked out. These posts are very vehement about Trump, what are the thoughts about Biden?


IMO.......

Trump and Biden do not compare well.
Trump...summed up....has been all his life, a malevolent opportunist.
In the business sense. In his marriages. His lack of morality and ethics.
He has absolutely no empathy for life other than his own.
And this appeals to a large segment of our population.
'Your life' only has value in accord to what Trump and like minded followers can get out of 'you'.
Even death has a value in their mind set.
Capitalism is being replaced with corruption, calling it 'the art of the deal'.
Republicans aren't very republican anymore but they quickly label anyone in the GOP that doesn't follow the fascist thinking of the day, RINOs. Rather ironic.

Biden is a politician with many of the same faults other politicians are guilty of.
He's human with all the usual shortcomings.
He is making mistakes. All Presidents have and there's no logical reason to think it'll stop under Biden.
Biden does seem to recognize the value of life and it's needs.
He has two major problems to deal with.
The Trump Party paints him as a socialist and is determined to sabotage his Presidency.....and Democrats themselves that call themselves progressives, which are in reality, socialist. Biden isn't a socialist, but at the same time needs their support to achieve his goals. And they seem willing to stonewall his Presidency if they don't get their way.
Biden is a liberal. A moderate one with one hell of a mess to deal with.
He'll be judged on how well he cleans up Trump's mess.

I don't like or dislike him.
Trump? Well, you've read my comments in the past lol!


----------



## Wino

I'd take 100 Bidens over 1/1000th of a Trump any day. As I've posted before, the most egregious mistake the USofA has ever made in it's entire history as a nation was the election of DJT as POTUS. He has done more damage to this nation as a republic than any one enemy has ever conceived of doing - bar none - to date!


----------



## valis

Wino said:


> I'd take 100 Bidens over 1/1000th of a Trump any day. As I've posted before, the most egregious mistake the USofA has ever made in it's entire history as a nation was the election of DJT as POTUS. He has done more damage to this nation as a republic than any one enemy has ever conceived of doing - bar none - to date!


He quite literally set race relations back 60 years. And thats just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Brigham

*Kyle Rittenhouse has decided to sue Joe Biden. Any thoughts?*


----------



## Wino

Nope.


----------



## Johnny b

Brigham said:


> *Kyle Rittenhouse has decided to sue Joe Biden. Any thoughts?*


No. Nothing meaningful.


----------



## Chawbacon

It is very difficult to successfully bring suit against a sitting president; however, I expect Rittenhouse to see a fat and very hefty payout from multiple media outlets over slander.

As for how President Biden, his fellow Democrat leaders, and Never Trumper leaders are doing... Let's see...

Will not allow a reasonable audit of the 2020 election - read your own tea leaves there
Continues to target President Trump - How did that Russian collusion hoax work out?
Has successfully killed the Trump economy
Killed over 42,000 jobs on his first day in office - Pipelines anyone?
Forcing ineffective mask mandates on the workforce
Democrat Leaders routinely caught violating their own mask mandates (do as I say, not as I do)
Forcing questionable and experimental vaccine mandates upon the workforce
Printing money for Green New Deal crap (under the cover of Infrastructure) = Inflation
Wants to print more money for Green New Deal crap (under Build Back Bankrupt) = Inflation x 10
Supporting Critical Race Theory - This is straight up racism
Using the DOJ and the FBI to track parents voicing concerns at schoolboard meetings
Ignoring the U.S. laws and borders for illegal alien entering into the U.S.
Just a complete failure at the southern U.S. border
Screaming about state borders for Rittenhouse... eh?
Has been paying people to stay home and not work
Suggests that businesses simply have to pay the workers more
Supply chain issues - cannot seem to offload product from the boats, to the ports, to the trucks
Portrays the police as racist and the enemy
Has defunded police in Democrat cities
Groups of up to 80 individuals breaking into and looting stores in Democrat cities
The above is an ongoing issue, and is not a reference to thee 3 months of BLM/Antifa riots
Crime and Murder rates in Democrat cities skyrocketing
Locking up protestors that only walked onto the capitol grounds on Jan 6th. 
Serious ties to China, which the U.S. media and authorities continue to ignore
Complete disaster when handling the withdrawal from Afghanistan
Looked at gas prices lately? Inflation Inflation Inflation!
Oh! How about Predisent Biden's current polling numbers?
Poll: 77% of Americans now say inflation is personally affecting them - and 57% blame Biden (msn.com) 
Looks like Americans are starting to wake up and really look at these ludicrous Democrat policies

I can easily rattle off more; however, I think that is enough for now.

As for complaints and insults about appearance or personal traits... we all have our opportunities, so I prefer to not head down that road.

I will say that I agree with the thought process of an economy being like a ship, and that it takes a long time to turn that boat around; however, we have found out that it only takes 9 months to drive that same boat onto the rocks. It's going to be a rough economic ride for America over the foreseeable future.


----------



## Johnny b

Chawbacon said:


> ...........
> 
> I can easily rattle off more; however, I think that is enough for now.
> .................


It is your turn.
But the whining.........puleeze.....


----------



## Wino

It's wonderful starting a new year without a narcistic megalomaniac as POTUS !! Albeit the Ex does linger in the shadows of evil that lurk in the heart of humanity. OUT!! Damned spot!!!🤪


----------



## Johnny b

There have been a lot of claims of Biden having the lowest approval of any President.

Below is the typical Facebook BS:

https://archive.is/d07zf










It's simply a lie.
Anyone alive during the last 50 years should remember Presidents with lower approval ratings, especially that of Donald J Trump's administration.
Biden's lowest approval is just slightly below Trump's highest approval rating and not as low as:
https://news.yahoo.com/fact-check-does-biden-lowest-160019120.html


> Former Presidents Harry Truman, Richard Nixon, Jimmy Carter, George H. W. Bush and George W. Bush all had approval ratings below 30%.


Even Obama had a better rating than Trump ( ouch! lol! )

* Trump will end his historically unpopular presidency with lowest approval ever *
https://fortune.com/2021/01/18/trump-approval-rating-average-popularity/


> President Donald Trump's approval rating has dropped to 34% in a Gallup poll released Monday, the low point of a presidency that already had the weakest average approval rating of any of his predecessors since the survey began in the 1940s.
> 
> President Barack Obama left office with a 59% approval rating.


No wonder Trump is in such a foul mood these days. He's a loser and Obama wasn't.

As far as Biden's ratings, there are 3 years left to address many significant problems Trump left behind. And Biden will be judged on how well he addresses them.

Good luck, Joe.
With the current anti-democratic pro fascist element in Congress, you and the citizenry of the USofA ....will be needing some.


----------



## Johnny b

There was a time when Ohio ( my home state ) was considered conservative AND pragmatic.

There seem to be numerous examples of the 'weak of mind' popping up and worst of all, in our political structure.

Josh Mandel:

( If a picture is worth '1000 words', this video is golden and deserves an Oscar for buffoonery )


----------



## SeanLaurence

I will take a whack at this:



Chawbacon said:


> It is very difficult to successfully bring suit against a sitting president; however, I expect Rittenhouse to see a fat and very hefty payout from multiple media outlets over slander.
> 
> As for how President Biden, his fellow Democrat leaders, and Never Trumper leaders are doing... Let's see...
> 
> Will not allow a reasonable audit of the 2020 election - read your own tea leaves there


The election is settled, even the AZ audit run by republicans only managed to turn up a few more votest for Biden. This suggestion of a rigged election has just been a fundraising tool for Trump.



> Continues to target President Trump - How did that Russian collusion hoax work out?


Trump was impeached. If it were not for the Senate toadies he would have been removed from office.
He could still be indicted, there is plenty of evidence. It is up to the DOJ (not Biden) to do that.



> Has successfully killed the Trump economy


No, Trump did that with his mishandling of CCovid.



> Killed over 42,000 jobs on his first day in office - Pipelines anyone?


This is a policy thing. Killing Keystone is better for the planet. Bigger picture. Sorry if your oil stocks didn't perform.



> Forcing ineffective mask mandates on the workforce


Mask wearing was effective in substantially slowing spread. Perhaps less now with Omicron. Mask mandates are difficult to tune for different circumstances. For instance, it has been apparent that outdoor mask wearing was unnecessary for some time now. But should you wear masks at an outdoor football game? There is no data either way.



> Democrat Leaders routinely caught violating their own mask mandates (do as I say, not as I do)


Anecdotes.... Yes, politicians often do not follow the rules that have been set out. I get the impression that it happens more often with conservatives.



> Forcing questionable and experimental vaccine mandates upon the workforce


Are you calling the vaccines or the vax mandates "questionable and experimental"?
Either way, they are neither.



> Printing money for Green New Deal crap (under the cover of Infrastructure) = Inflation


There were two Covid rescue packages passed, one under Trump and the 2nd under Biden. Both were similar in size. Inflation is being felt all around the world. It is not of Biden or Democrat doing, it is a result of the disruption in global supply chains.
The GND has not passed



> Wants to print more money for Green New Deal crap (under Build Back Bankrupt) = Inflation x 10


Maybe. It is hard to know what will happen with inflation. One thing that inflation will do is encourage people to go to work.



> Supporting Critical Race Theory - This is straight up racism


Tell me what CRT is again? I can't seem to get any kind of an explanation from conservative sources.



> Using the DOJ and the FBI to track parents voicing concerns at schoolboard meetings


I have not heard this theory. But I do know that these agencies act without interference from POTUS. Are they attempting to identify potential domestic terrorists?



> Ignoring the U.S. laws and borders for illegal alien entering into the U.S.


No, that was Trump's jam. There are laws in place to allow people to seek asylum.



> Just a complete failure at the southern U.S. border


In what way? Trump thought that if you abused asylum seekers, then others would not come. Is this how you would define success?



> Screaming about state borders for Rittenhouse... eh?


Why are you worried about Rittenhouse? His acquittal was controversial because although everyone has a right to self defense, he was clearly acting recklessly when he decided to insert himself into that situation.
He did break some Federal laws when he transported the gun across the border. Should he not be held to account for that offence?



> Has been paying people to stay home and not work


Are we back to the pandemic? Yes, that was a policy to help quell the spread that was implemented in most nations around the world, including by 45.



> Suggests that businesses simply have to pay the workers more


There is a lot to be said for people to be paid a living wage. Perhaps you don't understand because you have always had a job that paid well.



> Supply chain issues - cannot seem to offload product from the boats, to the ports, to the trucks


Yes, I hear the the ports of San Diego and LA are some of the least efficient in the world. Good old capitalism didn't work for this one. Certainly was not Biden's fault. It will take a bit to fix this bit of infrastructure.



> Portrays the police as racist and the enemy
> Has defunded police in Democrat cities


There are plenty of examples of racist policing in the US. You need to do better.



> Groups of up to 80 individuals breaking into and looting stores in Democrat cities


And this is Biden's fault how? If some of the BBB programs were passed, then maybe some of these individuals would get real jobs.



> Crime and Murder rates in Democrat cities skyrocketing


Republican cities too. Could crime rates be rising as a result of Trump policies that are seeing the effects now? Or Covid that has been disruptive?



> Locking up protestors that only walked onto the capitol grounds on Jan 6th.


Not so much:
https://www.politico.com/news/2022/01/04/jan-6-insurrection-sentencing-tracker-526091



> Serious ties to China, which the U.S. media and authorities continue to ignore


You need to be more specific with your allegations. It is important to keep open lines of communication open with rival nations, and the US and China engage in mutually beneficial trading.



> Complete disaster when handling the withdrawal from Afghanistan


Trump set up the withdrawal, Biden managed to postpone it in order to prepare better, but it was never going to be pretty. What would you have done?



> Looked at gas prices lately? Inflation Inflation Inflation!


Again, inflation is a global problem. Gasoline where I am is $2.00 CAD /L - that is $7.57 USD / US Gal - call yourself lucky that you don't live in Norway, Sweden or Hong Kong.



> Oh! How about President Biden's current polling numbers?
> Poll: 77% of Americans now say inflation is personally affecting them - and 57% blame Biden (msn.com)
> Looks like Americans are starting to wake up and really look at these ludicrous Democrat policies


Still polling above Trump.



> I will say that I agree with the thought process of an economy being like a ship, and that it takes a long time to turn that boat around; however, we have found out that it only takes 9 months to drive that same boat onto the rocks. It's going to be a rough economic ride for America over the foreseeable future.


The US Economy is far from "on the rocks". Unemployment continues to fall and GDP is up.


----------



## Johnny b

That's a lot of effort, Sean.
I applaud your energy. 
And your willingness to backup your positions.

I think Biden has been able to heal a lot of the rift Trump created with our allies.
Most of the world seems in agreement on how to handle Putin's aggression and imo, Biden is responsible for for much of those attitudes and support.

There's a lot of work on Biden's 'plate' and he does look positive in the way he's addressing it.
We'll probably be seeing a lot of complaints about reconstruction not being solved instantaneously. But what is destroyed in haste can't be repaired in the same amount of time.


----------



## SeanLaurence

Chawbacon said:


> It is very difficult to successfully bring suit against a sitting president; however, I expect Rittenhouse to see a fat and very hefty payout from multiple media outlets over slander.


Rittenhouse showed bad judgement the day he decided to defend someone else's businesses. He is very lucky to have been aquitted. Many other juries would have convicted him.



> Will not allow a reasonable audit of the 2020 election - read your own tea leaves there


All the close ridings had re-count's done. Can you point to any particular precinct where you think that there was an issue?
Keep in mind the results of four separate states at a minimum would have to be overturned to change the election result.


> Continues to target President Trump - How did that Russian collusion hoax work out?


If you recall for Robert Mueller's testimony, it is inappropriate to indict a sitting president, but it is fine to do so after he leaves office. What surprises me is that the DOJ has not picked up the investigation into collusion and charged him now. They also have not charged him for the Stephanie Clifford Payoff.



> Has successfully killed the Trump economy


Quite the opposite really - inflation is an indication that the economy is running too hot. Hence the Fed is raising interest rates to cool it off.
HAve you noticed the low unemployment rate?


> Killed over 42,000 jobs on his first day in office - Pipelines anyone?


I guess you didn't notice the low unemployment rate today. (or back when you wrote this)
I understand that for the psychopaths that don't think that climate change is a big deal for billions of people world-wide, the loss of 42,000 jobs might appear to be a problem. I am sure those skilled construction workers will have found work elsewhere.


> Forcing ineffective mask mandates on the workforce


Masks are effective though. Yes they are uncomfortable. Most people are not wearing them these days because they have been vaccinated and the current variants are not as dangerous in the summer. You sound like a whiny child in complaining about having to wear one.


> Democrat Leaders routinely caught violating their own mask mandates (do as I say, not as I do)


Like when AOC was caught outdoors eating? 


> Forcing questionable and experimental vaccine mandates upon the workforce


Nothing questionable or experimental about the vaccines that were administered. They were fully tested and have billions of doses have been administered. You should be proud that these new MRNA vaccines developed under Trump's "Operation Warp Speed" are the most effective in the world.



> Printing money for Green New Deal crap (under the cover of Infrastructure) = Inflation
> Wants to print more money for Green New Deal crap (under Build Back Bankrupt) = Inflation x 10


The legislation got renamed to the IRA (Inflation Reduction Act). I see your point, but the act is supposed to bring in more revenue than there is new spending


> Supporting Critical Race Theory - This is straight up racism


Do you even know what CRT is? Explain it to me or I will assume that you hate it because Tucker Carlson hates it.


> Using the DOJ and the FBI to track parents voicing concerns at schoolboard meetings


The DOJ and FBI tont take orders from the president. And if they are at schoolboard meetings, then someone is concerned about a credible threat


> Ignoring the U.S. laws and borders for illegal alien entering into the U.S.


That is just not true.


> Just a complete failure at the southern U.S. border


The border is not much different than it ever was. Immigration still needs to be fixed in the US.


> Has been paying people to stay home and not work


That was a covid thing, under Trump. 


> Suggests that businesses simply have to pay the workers more


They do. Wealth inequality is a big reason why the US has so many problems. 
Unemployment is so low right now, Only businesses that can afford to pay workers well get the privilege of their work.


> Supply chain issues - cannot seem to offload product from the boats, to the ports, to the trucks


That is mostly fixed. Warehouses are too full these days.


> Portrays the police as racist and the enemy


If the shoe fits.


> Has defunded police in Democrat cities


No he hasn't 


> Groups of up to 80 individuals breaking into and looting stores in Democrat cities
> The above is an ongoing issue, and is not a reference to thee 3 months of BLM/Antifa riots


I thought this was happening under Trump. I can't find recent occurrences.


> Crime and Murder rates in Democrat cities skyrocketing


It is in Republican cities as well


> Locking up protestors that only walked onto the capitol grounds on Jan 6th.


Name one.
Every one of the protesters charged did more than just 'walked onto the capitol grounds'


> Serious ties to China, which the U.S. media and authorities continue to ignore


China is a trading partner. Exactly what is wrong with doing business with businesses in another country?


> Complete disaster when handling the withdrawal from Afghanistan


It was a bit hasty now wasn't it. Too bad Trump set the timetable for withdrawal and Biden could only push it back so far. 


> Looked at gas prices lately? Inflation Inflation Inflation!


It has come down quite a bit since you whined about it. Despite the west's refusal to buy russian oil gas.


> Oh! How about President Biden's current polling numbers?
> Poll: 77% of Americans now say inflation is personally affecting them - and 57% blame Biden (msn.com)
> Looks like Americans are starting to wake up and really look at these ludicrous Democrat policies


Those have started to recover as well. Seems people don't like high gas prices and inflation and blame the President even when these things are mostly out of his control.



> As for complaints and insults about appearance or personal traits... we all have our opportunities, so I prefer to not head down that road.


I am glad to hear that. He is an old man, and does have a well documented stuttering problem. He really isn't as bad as you perceive though.



> I will say that I agree with the thought process of an economy being like a ship, and that it takes a long time to turn that boat around; however, we have found out that it only takes 9 months to drive that same boat onto the rocks. It's going to be a rough economic ride for America over the foreseeable future.


Inflation is going to be a tough ride. The core reason for it was the pandemic, and it Trump and the Republican governors had handled it better, today's inflation would not be as bad as it is.


----------

